# Artisan Food Blog



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Guys... Just wanted to let everyone know about a blog that my brothers and I have started. We are mostly writing about food, recipes and things of that sort but, we also have a few other types of posts. I'm a hunter and a fisherman so, I take pride in being able to transform my harvest into something tasty on the table. I love to smoke meats, grill and I'm starting to dabble in traditional dry-curing and cheesemaking.

Everyone check it out, we are going to be continually putting on posts, especially with the upcoming hunts and what not. Follow-us on there to keep up to date with everything we do!

The website is: http://artisanbros.blogspot.com/

Thanks


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I clicked on your link and saw a piece on shaving. I thought WTH? Then I clicked the the links on the right and was rewarded with some great recipes and tips. You guys are really into it. Nice recipes and a very well-done website. I'l be checking your blog regularly for some good ideas. Chuck.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

longbow said:


> I clicked on your link and saw a piece on shaving. I thought WTH? Then I clicked the the links on the right and was rewarded with some great recipes and tips. You guys are really into it. Nice recipes and a very well-done website. I'l be checking your blog regularly for some good ideas. Chuck.


  Sorry about that... We are dabbling in a lot of different things, mostly the "way things used to be done". Hence the traditional shaving post... Keep tuned in though, we will be posting instructions on how to build your own curing chamber! Thanks for looking around!


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I like your curing chamber. As soon as we see your result (and assuming it was positive  ), I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff.

May Lactobacillus and Pediococcus be with you.

Good luck.


----------

